# The Mavs were robbed



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Tonights game just proved it. The Heatgot all the calls on you homefloor and that BS foul on Dirk when Wade shoved him. It's pretty obvious that Sterny's intentions were to have the Heat win the title. I don't really no what else to say.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry, but the Mavs only have theirselfs to blame for losing the title. All I have to say is look at Game 3, hold on to that lead and the ring would be on the other finger.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

**** all the ref bs, we lost because we didnt come to play, end of story.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Sure, man. 
It's a jewish conspiracy.
Stern's a jew, Arison's a jew. 
1+1=3.

=)

They guy above me is right.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

They just plain didnt deserve it. What up with us giving up 14 point leads. Game 3, up by 14 in the 4th and we give it away. Game 6, up by 14 in the 1st and give away the series. They damn sure didnt deserve to win.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Not to complain, but there were some bad calls, but you win games by the way you respond to them. I am basically speechless right now, because Im in awe... and I honestly saw this coming, I wanted to believe in my heart that the Mavs would win tonight.. but I just couldnt get my mind off the Heat winning..blame me if you are very superstitious


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas lost. Period.

Please no more ref bad calls debates.......


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, you guys sure are good sports. The Nets forum is more furious about the officiating in this game then you guys are. It's cool.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Wow, you guys sure are good sports. The Nets forum is more furious about the officiating in this game then you guys are. It's cool.


That's because we believe in the Mavericks, we know that they will be stronger and better next year. I really hope the Heat will win the east conference finals next year again so we can match up with them again.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It's funny the amount of Nets and Pistons fans that are going crazy and calling Miami the fake champions.  I'm sure that's just a coincidence...

Props to all you Dallas fans who take it like men. Mad respect, even though it doesn't mean much. I thought Dallas was going to win this, surprised that they played like a different team. I thought they'd come out on fire tonight, but for some reason they had no fire.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Wow, you guys sure are good sports. The Nets forum is more furious about the officiating in this game then you guys are. It's cool.


beacuse the Nets forum still thinks they were close to the heats level, based on regular season :laugh: 

they got beat rather easily, and think officials had something to do with it....its called something like not facing the music

seriously, Miami was in the penalty with 7 minutes left in the 4th quarter....food for thought


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It's funny the amount of Nets and Pistons fans that are going crazy and calling Miami the fake champions.  I'm sure that's just a coincidence...
> 
> Props to all you Dallas fans who take it like men. Mad respect, even though it doesn't mean much. I thought Dallas was going to win this, surprised that they played like a different team. I thought they'd come out on fire tonight, but for some reason they had no fire.


I think all of the Dallas fans are trying to figure out why they had no fire tonight. :brokenhea


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sure. The refs make bad calls, but by no means does that give Dallas an excuse. Fight through it. For ****s sake. You guys lost it after Game 3, and have no one to blame but yourselves.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

you guys will win when you stop whining


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> you guys will win when you stop whining


Read the Dallas forum and then post again, nobody's whining because of the officials.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Thread closed.


----------

